# Gateway Laptop has black screen when turned on



## Vi3t.noodles (May 18, 2009)

I was on Facebook when a blue screen of death showed up, so i restarted my laptop. After i restarted it went to the screen where it asks if you want to start windows normally or you can choose safe mode, i pressed Enter on normal. But then it froze there so i restarted again but this time the screen was all black like the monitor was off, but it wasn't because on the bottom it had the blue light indicating it was on. Also i haven't installed any new hard drives or anything like that. So far all i tried was take the battery out and hold the power for 30-60 sec. Unless i did it wrong because i took out the rechargeable ion battery, hold for 30-60 sec, plugged in the ac adapter turned it on without battery ( still black screen ), put in battery turned on but still balck screen.




My Gateway laptop is model W340UA, Windows Vista


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

What do you see when you plug in an external monitor to it. FN F8 usually toggles between the LCD and the monitor.


----------



## Vi3t.noodles (May 18, 2009)

I never tried that yet, ill get back to you if it works or not.


----------



## Vi3t.noodles (May 18, 2009)

When i plug in a monitor and turn the laptop and the monitor on the monitor turns green then turns orange. and the FN F8 doesn't do anything


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like a bad video card/chip or motherboard. 

Try this:

Power OFF the computer
Remove the battery
Unplug AC
Remove the RAM
Remove the CMOS battery
Press and hold Power ON button for 30 secs. at least
Put back the RAM and the CMOS battery
Put back the battery
Plug back AC
Power ON as normal

If that does not help, remove the hard drive and just boot into BIOS setup.


----------



## Vi3t.noodles (May 18, 2009)

ok thanks but if that doesn't work, how do i boot into BIOS because the screen doesn't work


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Obviously whether it boots into BIOS setup or not, you would not see a thing if the cause is a bad video controller (video card or motherboard).

The steps were suggested just in case (if it works) you will get something on the screen (LCD or external monitor) but if not then you may need to consider video card or motherboard replacement.


----------



## Vi3t.noodles (May 18, 2009)

Ok i took apart my laptop and i checked the CMOS with one of those battery checker things and it was in the low red section, could this be one of the factors of the problem?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

It could. Better if you replace it.


----------

